# More On The Oggun



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We learned about this unit several months ago and this gives further info on the tractor unit and the company that is producing it which will soon roll off the line later this month.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2016/11/oggun-modern-tractor-and-radical-idea/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=75e669e9b0-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-75e669e9b0-296641129


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

That's neat. Hope it has more than the 9 horsepower the G had with its Continental engine.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

stack em up said:


> That's neat. Hope it has more than the 9 horsepower the G had with its Continental engine.


18 to 25hp in gas or diesel, not bad really. They don't need all of the complexities of our machines


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Trillium Farm said:


> 18 to 25hp in gas or diesel, not bad really. They don't need all of the complexities of our machines


Hell we don't need all the complexity of our machines lol


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Trillium Farm said:


> 18 to 25hp in gas or diesel, not bad really. They don't need all of the complexities of our machines


Where did you find that? I attempted to peruse their website and find a price with no luck. Did see they are taking orders this month though.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

Looks more like a copied idea them a radical idea to me. Somewhere between the allis G and the John Blue


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> Where did you find that? I attempted to peruse their website and find a price with no luck. Did see they are taking orders this month though.


Did a search ad found it under the name of the company that manufactures it.


----------

